# W8 serpentine belt tensioner question.



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello,

Does anyone have experience with the serpentine tensioner on the W8 engine. I'm about to do a serpentine belt replacement, and any help/advice would be GREATLY appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

Did you find your answers? I have a W8 and the Passat Bentley manuals.


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

Not clearly. I found some information that suggests you can pry between the lowest bolt (under tensioner) and lower bolt on Hydraulic unit, but I'm fearful of breaking something.
Any information you could provide would be GREATLY appreciated!!!

Thank you.

Takeo


----------



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

Not sure there should be any prying involved. As I remember, the W8 belt tensioner is not like the spring-loaded, swinging arm type found on many cars. I think there's an adjuster bolt that tightens and loosens it.

It might be a few days before I can check, with Christmas and all. I'll see if I can find my Bentley or go look under my hood.


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

I would really appreciate any help/suggestions you may have. Really not looking to break anything!

Thank you!


----------



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

OK, I was wrong. The W8 tensioner (as an assembly) does swing to loosen like other cars I've worked on. But the tensioning unit itself is a separate piece, unlike others where the arm/pulley/spring are all in one unit. At least it looks that way, don't know if there's a spring in the arm and the little cylinder is a damper or something.

When I say "right" I mean looking at the front of the engine, toward driver's side (LHD.)

Find the crank pulley. Just to the right and a bit higher is the tensioner pulley. Above that and slightly right is a small bolt head. Look farther behind this small head and there is a 30mm head that you turn clockwise to give slack in the tensioner and remove/reinstall the belt.

The book says put the front in service position. Not sure if it can be done without that, but it would be a tight fit.

As far as the prying you mentioned, maybe someone found a way to do this with a bar instead of a 30mm socket and breaker bar. Personally I'd just use the right tools, but knowing how the tensioner moves, maybe there's an alternative.


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you VERY much for your help/advice with the tensioner on this car. I'm going to try to change the belt this weekend, and do it the way you suggested.
I will let you know how I make out...

Thanks again!


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

Well...the belt is on and I am very sore today. I purchased the 30mm 1/2" drive socket but was unable to use it because of the total lack of room to work! :banghead::banghead:
I was able to pry between the two lower bolts on the tensioner and free the belt. It was almost too easy of coarse! :sly:
Getting the old belt out from the bottom, near the AC lines, was a bit of a challenge. Getting the new belt routed with so little room was also a headache. :banghead:
I will admit I cursed quite a bit during the process, but in the end it all worked out.
I promptly ordered 1 Bentley service manual for the W8 as well as a set of "service position" bolts from Shop Dap.com!
Thanks again for the help!!

Best,
Takeo


----------

